# Feedback Sought: Symphonic Theme



## Oouzha (Mar 24, 2016)

Hi! I'm writing my first VI symphonic work and have been laboring over the first theme, which is all this link will play. I would love feedback from any and all who take the time to listen. What I'm looking for are your honest reactions and also any thoughts you have towards the composition and VI issues.

- Do you like it? Or is it kind of "eh"?
- Is it too predictable?
- Does it make sense?
- At the end there's an almost-tutti situation and it sounds bad/fake to me. I can't figure out why. What's the problem here?
- Are levels and expressions realistic or do I need to go back to the books?

I'm in a "deep learning" phase, so you definitely won't hurt my feelings. I'm open to any feedback! Thanks!

I use EW/Composer Cloud exclusively (so HW Brass Gold, HW Strings Gold, etc).

- Peter


----------



## Oouzha (Mar 24, 2016)

I posted this in the wrong forum and I cannot figure out how to delete this thread. Can anyone tell me where the "delete" option is? Thanks!


----------



## Frédéric Bégnon (Mar 24, 2016)

very good track


----------



## newcreation08 (Mar 25, 2016)

Very nice


----------



## Paul T McGraw (Apr 16, 2016)

I really like what you have written so far. I don't hear any real problems. Great orchestration, lots of interesting touches. Very, nice, and I listened to the rest of your Soundcloud posts. You have a lot of talent.


----------



## Oouzha (Apr 17, 2016)

Wow, thanks a ton, Paul. Thanks for listening & commenting!


----------

